# Good Times!!



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 23, 2012)

Had my buddy up from south Ga and his 2 friends (who are still new to Duck Hunting) up this morning to do a little hunting with me. We met up and launched the boat about 4:45 am and off to our spot, we set out some mallards and my long Line diver spread set up with time to spare before shooting light.. As shooting time came and 30 min passed with 0 birds. Then out of the blue, 40 yards out i look and there is a group of about 12 geese coming right along the water. I tell the guys to get ready and they go directly behind us and a few shots, we managed to kill 1. So after we recover the goose we look up to see a pretty large group of ducks coming and we worked them for a short period and dont know what happen.. We worked a few more groups that keep passing but would not commit.. I saw the last group coming down and we worked them for 3 passes before i took my shot and killed this ( Blubill hen ) i think... Also saw something else that was pretty awesome, a nice 7 Point


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry i cant upload the pics... Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## HARLEY (Dec 23, 2012)

Had a great time brother.  Im ready to do it again!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 23, 2012)

HARLEY said:


> Had a great time brother.  Im ready to do it again!



Well ur welcome anytime!! U always bring the birds with you an its nice to have someone else call as well, we brought em cupped and ready


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Im not sure thats a hen bluebill.  Almost looks like something crossed with a ruddy.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 23, 2012)

Ruddy duck


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 23, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Ruddy duck



surely you jest


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 24, 2012)

A ruddy duck was the only thing I did NOT consider!! Very well could be , I don't have much experience with them and and have never seen any while hunting that I know of.. Still pretty cool kill for me!!


----------



## andyparm (Dec 24, 2012)

Appears to be a greater scaup (mega bluebill).


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2012)

Way too big for a ruddy.  Its a greater scaup hen.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

Blue bill hen.  Definately not  a ruddy.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't believe we are debating about whether or not that bluebill is a bluebill


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 24, 2012)

some heavy horns on that buck and dang that is a big ole blue bill


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 24, 2012)

vrooom said:


> I can't believe we are debating about whether or not that bluebill is a bluebill



only here.


----------



## across the river (Dec 24, 2012)

vrooom said:


> I can't believe we are debating about whether or not that bluebill is a bluebill



Well considering in the last week we have had a mallard/muscovy/who knows what else called a wild "cross hybrid",  an eclipse phase mallard called a black duck/mallard cross, and a hen widgeon called a ringneck hen, you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a ringneck hen. Look at the line across the bill


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 24, 2012)

I had a deer crossing the river today as well just an ole doe but first time i witnessed it


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> That's a ringneck hen. Look at the line across the bill



doesn't redheads have rings on their bills too.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, but they don't have the white face around the bill


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

Neither do ringer hens.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2012)

Might be. It's diver for sure


----------



## across the river (Dec 24, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> That's a ringneck hen. Look at the line across the bill



It is a bluebill.  This is unbelievable.   Many of you would be well served to use google images to look these ducks up before you make posts on here calling them the first duck that pops in your head.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2012)

No need to do that


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Some hen divers to name.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2012)

I was messing with the OP about the duck species, yes it's a bluebill hen and ringnecks can have white on their face


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2012)

across the river said:


> Well considering in the last week we have had a mallard/muscovy/who knows what else called a wild "cross hybrid",  an eclipse phase mallard called a black duck/mallard cross, and a hen widgeon called a ringneck hen, you shouldn't be surprised.



Everybody aint an expert, thats why we get on here and ask.  Sorry you duck commanding saint..  Next time i will know better.  Next time i will know everything like you.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2012)

to much white and the bill looks to short to me.  But what do i know.  Cross the river knows everything.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I appreciate all the informative guesses and what not!! I was not 100% sure so thanks everyone!!


----------



## across the river (Dec 24, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Everybody aint an expert, thats why we get on here and ask.  Sorry you duck commanding saint..  Next time i will know better.  Next time i will know everything like you.



No one said they were an expert or ever claimed to be a duck commander.   I also didn't mean to ruffle your feathers.   My point is that it is a problem in my opinion when people cannot identify a duck in hand.   If you shot at duck at first light and couldn't tell what it was on the wing , then that is one thing, but if you have a bird in hand and you don't know what it is, that is a problem.  If you haven't hunted much, buy a Lemaster book or some other means of identification.   If you were in a deer hunting club that had a 130" inch limit on bucks, you would expect the members to do a little research to try to understand what a 130" deer looked like.   In the same sense I wold expect someone going on a duck hunt to do at least some work to try understand what kind of ducks they would possibly kill.  If you kill a hen scoter in Georgia, I could understand someone being confused, but everyone in Georgia should know the different between a bluebill and a ruddy duck.  This is especially true considering the the limits very by species.   If I killed a  duck and I didn't know what it was, I would do some research on my on to try to figure out what type of bird it was.   The last thing  I would do is post it on an open forum asking other people what kind of duck I had killed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys, it's Christmas Eve. Please be cordial....


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 24, 2012)

To bad u didn't have a slug for that buck!


----------



## RWilk (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice, you didnt have a buck tag left


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 25, 2012)

across the river said:


> No one said they were an expert or ever claimed to be a duck commander.   I also didn't mean to ruffle your feathers.   My point is that it is a problem in my opinion when people cannot identify a duck in hand.   If you shot at duck at first light and couldn't tell what it was on the wing , then that is one thing, but if you have a bird in hand and you don't know what it is, that is a problem.  If you haven't hunted much, buy a Lemaster book or some other means of identification.   If you were in a deer hunting club that had a 130" inch limit on bucks, you would expect the members to do a little research to try to understand what a 130" deer looked like.   In the same sense I wold expect someone going on a duck hunt to do at least some work to try understand what kind of ducks they would possibly kill.  If you kill a hen scoter in Georgia, I could understand someone being confused, but everyone in Georgia should know the different between a bluebill and a ruddy duck.  This is especially true considering the the limits very by species.   If I killed a  duck and I didn't know what it was, I would do some research on my on to try to figure out what type of bird it was.   The last thing  I would do is post it on an open forum asking other people what kind of duck I had killed.



Yep i understand.  Was drinkin likker last night.  I personally have never killed a ringneck or bluebill hen(we rarely see them up here where i hunt).  I have killed a few drakes of both species.  The dang bill just looks to stumpy to me.  either way, congrats heavy neck.


----------

